# Coby MP3 player



## tomtuttle (Dec 5, 2017)

I have a Coby Mp601 mp3 player my wife and I bought years ago. They have been on the self for about 3 to 4 years now, but I want to use it again. When I pull it in it only comes up with open device to see files. I know the software is on the player but I have no way to get it up to install so I can put some files on the player. Help it's a Coby MP3 Mp601 2g. Can anyone help me???


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

If you don't have the manual here is the Coby MP601 Instruction Manual online if that helps - https://www.manualslib.com/manual/29587/Coby-Mp601.html#product-MP601-2GBLK

You could try *resetting* the player - https://www.manualslib.com/manual/29587/Coby-Mp601.html?page=8#manual

Other than that I have no other help.


----------

